# Solved: No Firewire Port



## harty (Feb 22, 2008)

hi my new laptop ..samsung R505 doesnt have a firewire port so i cannot transfer movies from my digital camcorder to my laptop so i can download them onto disks, is they some sort of cable i can buy that will let me do this i have usb ports and also a hdmi slot on laptop the camcorder only takes a firewire pin ..hope u understand my problem and hope you can help me ...O h also i have no pcmcia card slot what i do have is .......Express card slot.....usb2.0ports....vga(d-sub) port and a hdmi port


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you can get express card firewire


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You need something like this:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...ATCH&Description=expresscard+firewire&x=0&y=0

I don't have any specific recommendations for you.


----------



## harty (Feb 22, 2008)

thanks for your help the express card is just what im after ..also this is first time i would of ever used one so on my laptop when i press the express card slot a plastic thing pops out ,,do i remove this then when i get firewire card and just insert it into the gap ..sorry but not very technical minded as u can see !!!!!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

yes thats correct
remove the plastic thing 
push the card in 
to get the card out - you push it in and it will spring out
Thats how it works on my Sony Vaio

I have a TV tuner and the problem is if you push the card in and then connected the aerial because you push the aerial in it also pushes the card and the card then disconnects

so i would suggest you connect the firewire cable to the card and then push it in the slot

The first time you put it in windows will new detect hardward and install the drivers - it may need drivers, so a CD should be included.

Firewire is also known as IEEE 1394 or 1394a or 1394b
express cards they come in 34 and 54 sizes thats the width of the device 
34mm formfactor
http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_ss...d-keywords=express+card+34&sprefix=express+ca
54mm formfactor
http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_ss...keywords=express+card+54&sprefix=express+card

your samsung has a 54 sot
http://www.samsung.com/uk/consumer/...pe=rseries&model_cd=NP-R505-FA02UK&fullspec=F

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ExpressCard
the 34 size will fit into a 54 slot


----------



## Linksin (Jun 29, 2009)

I have heard that there are firewire to usb adapters. You should look for it


----------



## harty (Feb 22, 2008)

Thank you Etaf and everybody else for takin your time out to help and advise me ...Chris


----------

